

Google bug causes users to lose all paid Android apps - Xlythe
https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4430885

======
Xlythe
I've lost access to my paid apps for the past 2 months (ongoing). According to
Google Support, it's an issue affecting accounts used on rooted devices; that
account will get a 403 error whenever attempting to download/update/use a paid
app. Support's suggested "temp fix" was to make a new account. There are no
refunds, no credit for apps lost, and no ETA on when the bug will be resolved.

